# Equipment search



## Larry Bennett (Aug 28, 2005)

My brother is currently restoring an original Marconi console and is looking out any original Marconi Marine Equipment (especially an Autokey N!). Eventually this console will be displayed in a radio museum and will hopefully be a fully working example.

Any leads as to where such equipment may be available will be gratefully received - eBay and the other usual sites are scanned regularly - but any other ideas will be most helpful.

Cheers

Larry +


----------



## Searcher2004 (May 3, 2012)

Try this forum:-

www.vintage-radio.net/forum/index.php

You could also contact the Vintage and Military Amateur Radio Society (VMARS). They have 500+ members and they may be happy to post your quest on their forums and/or their monthly printed newsletter. 

http://www.vmars.org.uk/

Regards

S2004


----------



## John Leary (Mar 30, 2005)

Larry
I have an Autokey N that forms part of a complete (circa 1970's Ancillaries rack). I do not intend to split it up wishing to preserve the rack intact. However I do have an original Marconi handbook for the Autokey N unit so should you require any information about it in the future please send me a PM and I will try to assist if I can.
Best regards
John


----------



## freddythefrog (Dec 15, 2007)

*Larry Bennet*

Hyer Larry
Most of the radio gear from Fort Perch Rock marine radio museum went to the internalfire museum in Wales, also some went to a guy named John in Malta who was trying to resurrect some Marconi radio station, he was contactable via the Malta amateur radio association in Malta.
The internalfire museum in Wales has a section of marine radio gear
looked after by an Ex R/O and has been making some marine radio stations at the museum.There is a phone number on the website.
https://www.internalfire.com/
Another source is contact Clive Evans from the ROA as Clive was looking after the donations of radio gear at time FPR was closing down. Plenty of marrine radio equipment manuals also held at internalfire museum.
Hope this helps you and your Brother.
cheers 73's de ftf


----------



## southwested (Sep 11, 2010)

Hi All,
Thanks to those that provided possible contacts for equipment. I know Paul and co at the internal fire museum as they have loaned us the console that I am currently working on. I have some of my own kit that will be installed but still have a few spaces to fill. Have contacted Clive via the ROA website and am awaiting a response. Will try the VMARS site also.
Once again many thanks and will post pics of the console as it progresses and is poplulated.
Regards
Ed


----------

